# Hotronix® Heat Press Caddie™ Boosts Speed and Productivity



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Hotronix® Heat Press Caddie™ helps decorators boost speed and productivity when decorating sports uniforms and warmups, including V-necks, hoodies and other difficult-to-decorate items. 

The Caddie™ pedestal stand turns any Hotronix Auto Open or Maxx™ Clam into a threadable heat press, allowing a decorator the ability to quickly load a garment and decorate the front, back, or sides without ever removing it from the press. 
Heat printing is faster and easier when decorators can easily drop seams, zipper fronts, and button areas off the press to create a smooth, even print surface. Easily decorate a V-neck jersey without leaving a heat imprint. Just thread it and drop the seam off the platen eliminating the need for a heat press pillow or pad.

The patented Heat Press Caddie™ can increase productivity up to 40 percent, according to Hotronix. The stand also frees up counter space, leaving more room for layout and necessary heat printing accessories.

Hotronix®, a GroupeSTAHL company, designs, engineers, and manufactures a full line of the world’s most innovative and technologically advanced heat press machines with the goal of exceeding customer expectations at a competitive cost. Made in the USA and engineered by experts who understand heat printing, Hotronix® heat presses are product safety certified. For more information, to locate a dealer, or make a dealer inquiry, call (800) 727-8520 or visit Hotronix.com.


----------

